# Fair trials and excommunication (Samuel Miller)



## Reformed Covenanter (May 19, 2020)

[N]one ought to be _suspended _from the enjoyment of Church privileges but after a fair trial; and that none should be finally excommunicated from the covenanted family of Christ, without the most patient inquiry, and every suitable effort to bring them to repentance and reformation.

Samuel Miller, _An Essay, on the Warrant, Nature and Duties of the Office of the Ruling Elder in the Presbyterian Church_ (New York: Jonathan Leavitt, 1831), p. 173.


----------

